# Morgan concrete tournament



## BASS175 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone heard if they are going to have this tournament at hartwell this year since the water is back up?


----------



## butter bass (Jan 16, 2010)

Not sure. If i see john morgan at church tomorrow i will ask.


----------



## TOPDOGLRP (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Butter Bass - Since you know John, have him call me at Little River Park. He and I graduated from Stephens County High School together. Thanks  David


----------



## shoalbass (Feb 6, 2010)

Dang with Stephens Co. they beat us in the state semi's on penetration in 1988.


----------



## bucky (Feb 7, 2010)

shoalbass said:


> Dang with Stephens Co. they beat us in the state semi's on penetration in 1988.


----------



## wack em (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I heard John say yesterday that the tournament will be sometime in April


----------

